# Projects for 6 year old woodworkers to Build????



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

*Any ideas on projects for 6 year old woodworkers???*

My Nephew young Koa who is 6 is keen on tools and turned up at the workshop yesterday. Kitted out with his little tool box and tool belt. I figured I,d get him on a simple candle holder.
I kind of made it an official lesson and outlined the steps involved in cutting a piece of wood, measuring , marking , squaring , sawing , etc.

I was actually quit amazed at his skill, he managed to build this candle holder , the only thing I actually did was talk him through and file the nail spike at the end to take he candle.
He used the hand saw, hand drill and hammer well , punching the nails at the end, all the time being able to handle the bench vise. (honestly I didn't,t think a 6 year old could do that)

Turns out the candle holder was a great 1st project but probably a little too simple, I'm looking for projects that are a little more complex and when finished are a usable item.
Also, it kind of needs to be a project that doesn't require perfect saw cuts.

*Any ideas on projects for 6 year old woodworkers???*
Thanks in advance
Anthony


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

When I was about that age my grandfather would help me make something using hand tools. One I remember was a rubber band rifle. We sketched out a rifle shape on a board, shaped it with a saw (key hole saw), rasps, etc. Attached a clothes pin near the stock to hold one end of the rubber band(s).

Perhaps your nephew has ideas of what he would like to build.

My grand-daughter enjoyed working with me to build a birdhouse.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Fine job teaching you nephew. I remember at that age building a paddle boat with my dad. Just a flat piece of wood with a paddle in the back. Played with them in the bath tub all the time. After he showed us how to make one my brother and I made a few more. Then we got creative and start making ferry boats to haul our little cars in.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow, 
There are all kinds of kid project plans across the web. Challenge is picking which one:
Here's a couple I remember without looking:
Marshmallow catapult
Marshmallow air gun popper
Rubber band guns
ping pong ball air gun
cars, trucks, dragsters, dump trucks, anything with wheels to play with
Wind chimes
bird houses
Lincoln logs (watch dad use router, while they saw wood)
Pen & pencil holders
Small box boxes with sliding lid to store secret kid stuff

Home depot will not sell their kids workshop kits they use, but they do sell some ready to assemble wood kits that are good ideas for making your own.
https://www.homedepot.com/b/Lumber-Composites-Ready-To-Assemble-Kits/Kids-Workshop-Kit/N-5yc1vZbql7Z1z10i59

One project I know kids like is a toolbox?

How do I know?
I sponsored a tool box building/intro to wood working clinic for local cub scout pack for 4-5 years while my boys were active. Local council covered cost of 8' long board for each scout, so I used to hit up HF and give every kid safety glasses, screw driver, tape measure, and flashlight to store in too box; using all the freebie coupons I get in mail. :-0)
The tool box class was ~6 weeks before pinewood derby contest, and I also offered 'how to build derby car' class a few weeks later, plus open shop time on Saturday to help tool challenged families have fun with wood. 
Teaching kids wood working is a blast! (Also taught a few dads as well!)

Back to projects:
Boy Scouts of America (BSA) used to have many kid appropriate wood working project plans available, some on web, and all of the in the various scout handbooks. Even Fine Woodworking has a page with plan 
Regardless of anyone's thoughts on BSA as group, what I really like was the safety mantra taught. 
Kids are not supposed to be using power tools, until they are adults. So all the projects are 'simple' and intended to be built in an afternoon with hand tools.

PS - If your student ends up like my son(s), they will be using bandsaw, drill, and power sanders by age 10. I was lucky, as they had developed the skills/strength to be trusted on 'safer' power tools, but only with supervision.

Best Luck.


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

This may be helpful. I remember this was used in a nearby middle school years ago. At the time I think it was offered by the Fine Woodworking publishers.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodworking-with-Your-Kids-Over-30-Projects-for-All-Ages-ExLibrary/273548619532?epid=1125694&hash=item3fb0c4af0c:g:eGwAAOSwFJBZcOjp:rk:8f:0

There are also other books on Ebay under children woodworking


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

rubber band gun and; arcade targets to try to knock down with it.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

When I was about Koa's age I had a WW neighbor that let me sweep up and eventually we built some wooden toy tanks like this one.









Really very simple construction with some shaped blocks of wood and dowel for the turret connection/spin and gun barrel. I used my model paints and painted them and they were prized toys for me…. but then, that was also the 70's and litltle boys played War & Cowboy's and Indians which I guess nowadays is Non-PC…


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

I've done small step stools with my son's boy scout den before. I pre-cut 90% of the pieces on the machines before they got there, then had them all cut one piece on their own, then glue and nail it together. Though in hind sight, I probably should have predrilled holes for the nails to make it easier…

IMO, you try to go down two paths - things they'll find fun or useful (such as the rubberband gun, or step stool) and things that teach specific skills and tool familiarity that they can build upon the next time they randomly show up.

Seems like a new to-do list for me is to have some simple projects at the ready for the next time one of my own kids wants to come work in the shop with me. Though I just wish they had the attention span to finish a project instead of just starting one…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Anthony, here's one I found;
https://diyprojects.com/woodworking-projects-for-kids/
Pinterest also has a lot of woodworking ideas.
https://www.pinterest.com.au/


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> I ve done small step stools with my son s boy scout den before. I pre-cut 90% of the pieces on the machines before they got there, then had them all cut one piece on their own, then glue and nail it together. Though in hind sight, I probably should have predrilled holes for the nails to make it easier…
> 
> IMO, you try to go down two paths - things they ll find fun or useful (such as the rubberband gun, or step stool) and things that teach specific skills and tool familiarity that they can build upon the next time they randomly show up.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, its interesting, there is many wooden projects that kids love like rubber band rifle but I need ones that he can build himself and is useful. Two different things, Id say rubber band rifle will be too difficult at this stage.

You mentioned pre drilling the holes, Koa managed to use a hand drill to drill for three little nails on the candle holder, literally the only thing I did was put the drill bit in the drill. The fact he can use a bench vice already made it easier. 
Thanks for the comments.
Anth


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> When I was about Koa s age I had a WW neighbor that let me sweep up and eventually we built some wooden toy tanks like this one.
> 
> Really very simple construction with some shaped blocks of wood and dowel for the turret connection/spin and gun barrel. I used my model paints and painted them and they were prized toys for me…. but then, that was also the 70 s and litltle boys played War & Cowboy s and Indians which I guess nowadays is Non-PC…
> 
> - ChefHDAN


Great idea this one, PC seems to be overtaking the world, fortunately it hasn't filtered into my house yet.
I think I will do something like your tank but in a boat maybe with a paddle wheel at the back
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Wow,
> There are all kinds of kid project plans across the web. Challenge is picking which one:
> Here s a couple I remember without looking:
> Marshmallow catapult
> ...


Thanks Captain for the lengthy response and you've given me some great ideas.
Id say Koa will be ready and wanting to use power tools at a very young age. I,ll push for him to stay on the hand tools as long as possible.
Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> When I was about that age my grandfather would help me make something using hand tools. One I remember was a rubber band rifle. We sketched out a rifle shape on a board, shaped it with a saw (key hole saw), rasps, etc. Attached a clothes pin near the stock to hold one end of the rubber band(s).
> 
> Perhaps your nephew has ideas of what he would like to build.
> 
> ...


Cheers Phil for the comments,



> This may be helpful. I remember this was used in a nearby middle school years ago. At the time I think it was offered by the Fine Woodworking publishers.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Woodworking-with-Your-Kids-Over-30-Projects-for-All-Ages-ExLibrary/273548619532?epid=1125694&hash=item3fb0c4af0c:g:eGwAAOSwFJBZcOjp:rk:8f:0
> 
> ...


I ordered the book yesterday , Thank you. Ill let you know how I get on with it.
Regards
Anth



> rubber band gun and; arcade targets to try to knock down with it.
> 
> - BlasterStumps


Would you believe I,m building one of these for myself.
http://lumberjocks.com/anthm27/blog/128745
Hilarious.
Thanks 
Kind Regards
Anthm


> Anthony, here s one I found;
> https://diyprojects.com/woodworking-projects-for-kids/
> Pinterest also has a lot of woodworking ideas.
> https://www.pinterest.com.au/
> ...


Thanks Tony, Thanks for the response, I think that is where I got the candle holder idea.
Regards
Anth


----------



## anthm27 (May 12, 2015)

> Fine job teaching you nephew. I remember at that age building a paddle boat with my dad. Just a flat piece of wood with a paddle in the back. Played with them in the bath tub all the time. After he showed us how to make one my brother and I made a few more. Then we got creative and start making ferry boats to haul our little cars in.
> 
> - doubleDD


Morning Dave, I was thinking out of all the responses , Project number two will be a paddle boat type thing , with an elastic band paddle.
Great Idea.
Regards
Anth


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*HERE* IS VERY KEWL STUFF :<))))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice work!!!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

As you may or may not know, great artists and musicians started out at a very early age to become what they are known for today. It is the same with anything. Children learn very easily at an early age rather than later in life. Although I am an English speaking person, my wife who speaks Spanish as her primary language has taught our two children, now in their 40's to speak Spanish. This was done as soon as they were old enough to speak. They now are fluent in English and Spanish and can converse perfectly in either language. This would not have been possible at a later age. One of our friends who is Korean had her two children learn piano and violin at a very early age and now, 40 years later, are professional musicians in an orchestra. I'm sure if Mozart hadn't started at age 5, we would never have Mozart, a great composer and musician. The same can be accomplished by teaching our children at a very early age. Keep them away from the TV and video games. They don't teach anything and if they do, it may be bad behavior. Fortunately for us, our children grew up at a time when TV was still good entertainment. Today's media with it's violence and sex, encourages children to mimic what they see and we all know how that plays out with school shootings and other anti social behavior. Sorry for the somewhat off topic.

As far as projects for young children goes, one starts out with a simple project,a candle holder in your case and go on with progressively more difficult projects. One has to be careful not to do very difficult projects at the beginning or the child will lose interest. I think you are doing it right and I'm sure that Koa will progress into more difficult projects and as Captain Klutz says, will be ready for power tools at age 10.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

A simple cabinet may be the go


----------



## Marc301 (Jan 26, 2019)

Good on you for helping him start out early!


----------



## JayZ (Mar 11, 2017)

A quick trip to Green Wave in Sai Kung for a trim might not hurt. I'd be worried about those lock getting caught in the lathe. I also note he wasn't wearing a safety vest…. I will leave it at that


----------



## JayZ (Mar 11, 2017)

https://m.facebook.com/pages/Green-Wave-Salon/134899416606919?nr


----------

